# Galveston Bay Report



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Spring break fishing at the jetties has been pretty good. Customers have caught reds, sheepshead, drum, trout, whitening and even a few sting rays. We've had a lot of fun with a bunch of different families. I've also been in the bay a few times and caught some trout throwing Down South lures. Still got some dates open in March, give me a call to book a trip. We can target trout and reds in the bay or a variety of fish at the jetties.

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides





Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

